# all 30 amp fuses from the inside



## handyman99 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was working on this property that has two fuse boxes. The circuit breakers is on outside and the "screw on fuse" is inside the kitchen. 

The outside circuit breaker has two 20 amp, basically for both of the hot wires. These two hot wires go directly inside the kitchen, which has about 10 socket screw on fuse. All the screw on fuse inside the kitchen are 30 amps. I understand that lights are suppose to be 15 amps and outlets are 20 amps. So why these all are 30 amps is somewhat of a mystery. 

My theory about this is that the electrician changed all the inside socket fuses to 30 amps. I would think that the electrician felt the inside socket fuse was unnecessary since the real fuse box is on the outside now.

What do you think? Should I tell the owner to change the socket fuses to the 20 amps and 15 amps as it should of been originally? Or do you think the 20 amp circuit breaker will keep this property safe? 

According to the owner it was a licensed electrician that installed the outside circuit breakers about 20 years ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

handyman99 said:


> What do you think?



Before you do anything, I think having the local fire department on speed dial should be your first step.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Before you do anything, I think having the local fire department on speed dial should be your first step.


Naah. Why wait for the FD? Just knock the whole building down with a Cat D9. It'll be faster and cheaper.


















Oh, wait. We're talking about Handyman99 here. He's the Bozo that doesn't care about line polarity, takes electricial lessons from his landlord and takes GFIs out just because they trip.

Yea, it'll burn pretty quickly.


----------



## handyman99 (Aug 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Naah. Why wait for the FD? Just knock the whole building down with a Cat D9. It'll be faster and cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand that licensed electrician hate handyman's because we do the job for 1/2 the price. It's funny because electrician, like you, like to say that handyman can't do the job right. In reality I heard that almost all the electrical hacks are done by electrician. Handyman, like me, aren't smart enough to do a hack. Whenever there is a repair, we just replace it with the identical stuff.

I was talking to this owner of a 50 unit complex. According to the owner, he hates licensed electricians because they always do "illegal shortcuts". If not, then they like to scare the customer so they will do a job that is unnecessary. Handyman like me aren't smart enough to do shortcuts. 

Maybe if you were as honest as me, you can get more electrical jobs. I always tell my customer "I specialize in plumbing." However, the customer doesn't care because I also specialize in honesty. 

Don't be jealous of me, don't hate me. Just because I'm honest and customers like me shouldn't be a reason for you to act this way.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Now i mean no disrespect here as i am not licensed either but man it sure seems like you get yourself into alot of crapjobs :whistling. My guess is you are honest and work cheap and you are getting this work from the nice guy syndrom. No one in their right mind would be touching some of these jobs without charging accordingly for a proper repair, hence the owner thinking everyone is dis-honest and a thief and is looking the cheaper way out. IMO rip that crap off the outside wall and install a new service that is up to code, inspected and obviously safer. If i ever asked my inspector to look at a home with a breaker panel "besides a dis-connect" mounted to the outside wall he would most likely put a boot up my rear. Stop being MR nice guy and tell these folks that the work needs to be done properly, if you dont know how to the job then find someone who does before you or someone else regrets it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

handyman99 said:


> ............Don't be jealous of me, don't hate me. Just because I'm honest and customers like me shouldn't be a reason for you to act this way.


Sorry, but if you were TRULY honest, you wouldn't touch electrical at all because it's so painfully obvious you _don't have one single clue about what you're doing_.

You're asking questions that a real electrician, even a first-year apprentice, would know off the top of their head.

You have nothing I could be jealous of.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, but if you were TRULY honest, you wouldn't touch electrical at all because it's so painfully obvious you _don't have one single clue about what you're doing_.
> 
> You're asking questions that a real electrician, even a first-year apprentice, would know off the top of their head.


 I agree :thumbsup: . I dont normally stick my snoot where it dont belong but damn man, this isnt the first time this type of question has been asked by the same fella. I myself know my limits and i try not to spout off at the mouth about something i dont know but come on . If you dont know, dont touch it!!! Get someone who does know. I myself have asked other electricians to come to my job and help me because i got in over my head. Does it make me a fool? Maybe, maybe not. When the job was done it was done safely and i learned something. We all made money and the customer was happy, win win in the end.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

hack! hack! hack! hack! hack! hack! hack! hack!


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Out*

Dude. Immediately take out ALL the 30's and put in Pennies ASAP!!!


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

this was funny at first but now its old mods please stop this


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Please post your how to questions over at www.DIYChatroom.com.

Better yet... can a licensed Electrician.

Thanks.


----------

